# See Destination on accept screen



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Just got this update in app this morning and I was at zero percent (haven't driven this week) and gave two rides but haven't seen anything different yet. Is it worth staying at 90 percent to see if your picking up at Walmart?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Damnit

The koolaid drinkers really need to stop voicing their thoughts in public forums.

This used to be a thing. No requirement. Then they took it away, and some silly people kept whining that high acceptance should have it back....

Becoming ever more indentured to get back what used to be yours already????

LOVELY.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Damnit
> 
> The koolaid drinkers really need to stop voicing their thoughts in public forums.
> 
> ...


Cos socialism is so effective right? No one has to earn anything anymore, Joe Schmuck over there will do all the work and I'll benefit from it for doing less than 90% of the work he does or nothing at all.

It's not koolaid drinking. It's doing what we're paid to do. If you don't like what lyft is paying you to do, go do something else where you feel your services are valued to your liking.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Didn't answer my question, nice rant though. They took it away because of the cherry pickers so who cares if they bring it back for people with high accept rates?


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

hahahhahahhahahaha
they want force ppl to pick those cheap nasty line riders

i got 5 lyft line today. 2 of then gave me 1 star, for absolutly no reason just for been miserables.
I was 4.99 (5.0 stars) this morning and now at 11am i was 4.9.
So i open a ticket right away and got those unfair shitty reviews out of my acc. Im. 5.0 again.
Would take me 100 rides to get that shit out of me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> Cos socialism is so effective right? No one has to earn anything anymore, Joe Schmuck over there will do all the work and I'll benefit from it for doing less than 90% of the work he does or nothing at all.
> 
> It's not koolaid drinking. It's doing what we're paid to do. If you don't like what lyft is paying you to do, go do something else where you feel your services are valued to your liking.


Surge only or occasional cherrypicked XL/Plus longhauls.... You and your $2.40 minfares can sit back and turn green with envy

Not interested in driving trash for pennies


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

But think about it.
You can see destination and what you gonna do?
Haha
You have not much choise, need acept if not you will ****up your acpt rating..
There is no more way to skip rides and not affect your acpt rating. I know one but must be used 2-3 times a day only.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

You do understand how percentages work, right? Doesn't take long to get back over 90 percent. I take everything under 10 minutes which is just about everything here, just wondering if there was something I missed.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

id you skip 4, 5..9, it takes 90 rides to get back.
its 1 skip for every 10.
Simple as that.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Say whaaat? I'm talking about getting back over 90 percent, I have no idea what you just said. (Accept rate resets weekly)


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

90% means each 10, you can only cancel or let it expire just one.

So if you cancel or let it expire 4, or 7...or 9 in the middle of the week, you will need ride 90+ whiout cancel a single.
as more as you ride, harder it gets to be back to 90%.
Is not fast like you said.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

If I'm 5 for 5 I’m at 100 percent. Miss one and I’m 5 for 6 = 83.3, 6 for 7= 85.71, 7 for 8 I’m at 87.5, 8 for 9 = 88.88, AND 9 for 10 I’M BACK AT 90%.... All I had to do was accept four more rides without missing and I’m back in business. See, not hard at all.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

when you have only 10 rides it is, try it with 150, the amount i make a week


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Didn't answer my question, nice rant though. They took it away because of the cherry pickers so who cares if they bring it back for people with high accept rates?


If your plumber came and fixed only 80% of the clog in your home, would you be ok with that? Would you hire him again or refer him to your neighbor?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like the only time I'll see a destination is if/when I go for PDB.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> If your plumber came and fixed only 80% of the clog in your home, would you be ok with that? Would you hire him again or refer him to your neighbor?


Not sure if your directing that at me but my accept rate has never been below a 90...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> If I'm 5 for 5 I'm at 100 percent. Miss one and I'm 5 for 6 = 83.3, 6 for 7= 85.71, 7 for 8 I'm at 87.5, 8 for 9 = 88.88, AND 9 for 10 I'M BACK AT 90%.... All I had to do was accept four more rides without missing and I'm back in business. See, not hard at all.


Meaning that you accepted....9 of 10.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

in Boston its not working this feature yet


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes, but why bring logic in now.  that wasn't the point though.


PrestonT said:


> Meaning that you accepted....9 of 10.


Yes but that wasn't the point. I was letting him know that if I dipped below 90 it wouldn't take ten rides to get back to 90. Doesn't matter not here to but heads.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

ROTA said:


> in Boston its not working this feature yet


Not even sure it's working here but I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

For those that think the cherry pickers are bad I somewhat agree with you.... HOWEVER, we ARE NOT employees of Lyft correct? Im a contractor, when Im offered a job, AKA a ride request, I have the option to take it or not. If I were a employee then I would have to take anything I got since Im paid by lyft. Those that say a low acceptance rating means you are a bad driver are dumb. Comparing a plumber only doing 80% of the job is the same as comparing a driver only taking a pax 80% to their destination. It has nothing to do with the requests at all. We get to pick what rides we want to do. How many times to people call around to service people to find someone that wants to do what work they require at a price? We as drivers take and do jobs as we want to do. So unless we are employees of Lyft which last I checked we weren't, then I will continue to accept what I want to make me money. However those that accept the rides and then cancel, I do have a issue with them, if you don't wanna do the ride then just don't accept it at all. If its more that 10 mins away then don't take it unless there is PT attached to it.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

No big deal not sure I would try to stay at 90% just for that. (I do because there's too much competition and not enough rides)


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thats not it Redsea


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Its not.. only do lyft, no uber and so far nothing changed


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> If your plumber came and fixed only 80% of the clog in your home, would you be ok with that? Would you hire him again or refer him to your neighbor?


come on this comparison is outrageous.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Looks like the only time I'll see a destination is if/when I go for PDB.


PDB Blows now, not 4 me anymore. Peace of mind now


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> Thats not it Redsea


Yeah after looking at it, youre right. Only had one this morning and no different.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> If your plumber came and fixed only 80% of the clog in your home, would you be ok with that? Would you hire him again or refer him to your neighbor?


This is a really bad comparison. If you skipped a 2 rides out of 10, the person that got skipped has no idea you gave them bad service. Another driver got the ping and accepted it. If I called 2 plumbers and they didn't answer the phone, did they give me bad service at my house? On the 3rd company I called, I got them to come over. For the first 2 plumbers, do I go to Yelp and complain that they didn't answer their phone?

Try again.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

OCBob said:


> This is a really bad comparison. If you skipped a 2 rides out of 10, the person that got skipped has no idea you gave them bad service. Another driver got the ping and accepted it. If I called 2 plumbers and they didn't answer the phone, did they give me bad service at my house? On the 3rd company I called, I got them to come over. For the first 2 plumbers, do I go to Yelp and complain that they didn't answer their phone?
> 
> Try again.


lol


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

Keep us updated on this please lol


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

this guy just made my day lol


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

I accept all request that come my way period. Even one's that are 14 min away. Why do I, we'll because my business is driving and that is what I am in the car to do and want to do.

Yes we are IC's, but don't think they can't make their software cherry pick drivers with higher acceptance rates. Yes like anyone would when hiring a contractor to do work for them. High reviews and customer satisfaction go a long way AS IT SHOULD. 

Just this past week I had to rides that ended me in areas where I knew I wouldn't get a ping, both times 25 min drive back on dead miles. Oh well, so be it. 

It's not easy keeping a high rating.
Someone with a 4.9 should get pinged before someone with a 4.7.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> I accept all request that come my way period. Even one's that are 14 min away. Why do I, we'll because my business is driving and that is what I am in the car to do and want to do.
> 
> Yes we are IC's, but don't think they can't make their software cherry pick drivers with higher acceptance rates. Yes like anyone would when hiring a contractor to do work for them. High reviews and customer satisfaction go a long way AS IT SHOULD.
> 
> ...


Thats a big mistake. I already asked lyft about the benefits of been 5.0 stars and the guy said nothing stead of decisions when you got acused of something.

i was 5.0 last 2 weeks, with 97% acpt rating. This week in 88%, 4.9 and nothing changed, act i remember that have been for about 1 hour friday night when was 5.0 and didnt got any ping.
I havw been proved many times that they dont reward you for nothing.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm not saying they so reward you now, what I am saying is they may in the future, although they would not admit that , and frankly I wouldn't have a problem with it if they didn't.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Most people forget... A lot of drivers wouldn't be cherry picking so much if they rates weren't so low. If the rates were back were they used to be or double the current rates then a lot of drivers wouldn't be so picky and drivers like me wouldn't mind driving a little more for a pickup. Contractors are supposed to make money, so gotta do what you gotta do. I have a 4.96 rating and a 10% acceptance rating. I still get emails and etc for bonus or etc in LA.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

It is almost impossible for me to get a 90% acceptance when Lyft keeps sending me requests for 30 minutes away.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

so i logged in today after some time off. I have done 3 rides and my acceptance rate is 100%. Haven't seen destination on accept screen once, or even after I accept and click on lower left icon of rider.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

yes, in Boston its not working yet guess only few places


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

For some reason everything starts in Minnesota, or feels like it does.


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> For some reason everything starts in Minnesota, or feels like it does.


Did u happen to check if its working for you?


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> For those that think the cherry pickers are bad I somewhat agree with you.... HOWEVER, we ARE NOT employees of Lyft correct? Im a contractor, when Im offered a job, AKA a ride request, I have the option to take it or not. If I were a employee then I would have to take anything I got since Im paid by lyft. Those that say a low acceptance rating means you are a bad driver are dumb. Comparing a plumber only doing 80% of the job is the same as comparing a driver only taking a pax 80% to their destination. It has nothing to do with the requests at all. We get to pick what rides we want to do. How many times to people call around to service people to find someone that wants to do what work they require at a price? We as drivers take and do jobs as we want to do. So unless we are employees of Lyft which last I checked we weren't, then I will continue to accept what I want to make me money. However those that accept the rides and then cancel, I do have a issue with them, if you don't wanna do the ride then just don't accept it at all. If its more that 10 mins away then don't take it unless there is PT attached to it.


Why are cherry pickers bad?


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

ROTA said:


> hahahhahahhahahaha
> they want force ppl to pick those cheap nasty line riders
> 
> i got 5 lyft line today. 2 of then gave me 1 star, for absolutly no reason just for been miserables.
> ...


Why do you care that much about your rating? Seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I had 7 lyft rides last night and didn't see anything different. I'll let you know tomorrow morning if anything has changed.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

RealCheetahz said:


> I accept all request that come my way period. Even one's that are 14 min away. Why do I, we'll because my business is driving and that is what I am in the car to do and want to do.
> 
> Yes we are IC's, but don't think they can't make their software cherry pick drivers with higher acceptance rates. Yes like anyone would when hiring a contractor to do work for them. High reviews and customer satisfaction go a long way AS IT SHOULD.
> 
> ...


I am at 4.9 forever and no way you can make an excuse that a 14 minute pick up is worth it unless knowing where they are going. IMO, you are nuts and drank too much of this Koolaid.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> I accept all request that come my way period. Even one's that are 14 min away. Why do I, we'll because my business is driving and that is what I am in the car to do and want to do.
> 
> Yes we are IC's, but don't think they can't make their software cherry pick drivers with higher acceptance rates. Yes like anyone would when hiring a contractor to do work for them. High reviews and customer satisfaction go a long way AS IT SHOULD.
> 
> ...


No contractor would take a job if he didn't know how much it paid. This is where Uber and Lyft are vulnerable and will eventually lose in court. The fact that they have to hide the particulars of each ride proves the buyer (the pax) and the seller (the driver) have not come to a mutually agreed upon price. It's only through deception that Uber is able to sell half of the rides they're selling.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

I cherry pick because when I turn my car on I want to make as much money as possible in the time I am out.

25 minutes away non-PT pings when I am in a PT zone is why I cherry pick. I don't do base rate rides. 

More cherry picking means more earnings for our partners.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

DeplorableDonald said:


> I cherry pick because when I turn my car on I want to make as much money as possible in the time I am out.
> 
> 25 minutes away non-PT pings when I am in a PT zone is why I cherry pick. I don't do base rate rides.
> 
> More cherry picking means more earnings for our partners.


This. I'm way more blatant about it during primetime. Lyft is now sending Nastygrams about hitting arrive when not there.

When PT is 450%, I'm not going to fight traffic just to drive 2 miles. Rewarded with a 40 mile ride & $20 cash tip.

When uber & lyft finally crack down and deactivate my butt for cherrypicks, I'm hitting the taxi sallyport.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

so here in DC, once we ARRIVED at pick up location and we tap on "confirmed arrival location." we can see a high light of the route where the passenger is going.

mind you that the trip haven't started yet, so between your arrival, and him getting into your car, you still have that 10 seconds to cancel that shit. 

or you can "confirm arrival" from a block away just to give you more time to cancel, or give you the ability to cancel and drive off in another direction without seeing the passenger.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> Why are cherry pickers bad?


They are not all bad, thats why I said I somewhat agree... as I am a cherry picker too but in a different way. Theres the cherry pickers that are 2 mins away from a pax or something that call to see where a pax is going or are right by a pax with a request that are extremely picky, then theres the cherry pickers like myself that don't take any regular lyft requests and only take the Plus requests or get a ping for a plus but its a 15 min pickup and its a PT ride. Best example that can make sense to everyone is for Coachella out here where I live. Coachella music festival is huge and very busy. The uber Lot was set to be a guaranteed surge of 2.5x and even higher if the requests warranted the higher surge. So at a 4x surge there were drivers in the lot with pax next to their car wanting to get in as the lot was having pax get in the next available car and type in a code to go. The drivers were saying nope Ill only drive farther destinations, so tons of pax were getting denied at the lot cuz drivers were only wanting to take drives that were more than 10 miles away to maximize the surge. Now as a driver I get it, you have a big surge and want a long drive to make the most money, however 80% of these pax were only going within 5 -7 miles and getting denied by these drivers that were too dumb to realize that at a 4x surge for 5 miles that they could complete more rides and make more money. It backed up the uber lot a lot and made tons of pax unhappy and I heard lots of drivers got deactivated. Long story short... when you cherry pick like these drivers did at the lot when you have a willing paying pax in front of you then its your own fault. SO my beef is the driver that is 2 mins from a pax and doesnt wanna take it. I can see it if the pax was 10 mins away or something but cherry picking rides that are right next to you is dumb


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Still haven't seen the destination on ping here in the Chicago area. 

When and/or where is this supposed to be active?


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Still haven't seen the destination on ping here in the Chicago area.
> 
> When and/or where is this supposed to be active?


It's active for some people. I got it here in SF but my acceptance rate dropped below 90% so it not their anymore, unless I go back to 90%+. I think they test it with few people first not in select markets.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

mjyousse said:


> It's active for some people. I got it here in SF but my acceptance rate dropped below 90% so it not their anymore, unless I go back to 90%+. I think they test it with few people first not in select markets.


I don't see the value in it if it you can only cherry pick 10% of the time. I'd rather not see the destination, make educated guess on destination and choose accordingly, get screwed over on short rides much less often than I would with a 90% acceptance rate, and keep my 20% acceptance rate in tact!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

TNCMinWage said:


> I don't see the value in it if it you can only cherry pick 10% of the time.


I think this will only come in handy for me when I'm close to going offline for the night and planning on taking just ONE more short ride. Then, when I get a ping, and see it's to the airport I will just let it expire.....instead of going all the way to the pick up, finding out it's the airport....and making someone upset by canceling on them.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I think this will only come in handy for me when I'm close to going offline for the night and planning on taking just ONE more short ride. Then, when I get a ping, and see it's to the airport I will just let it expire.....instead of going all the way to the pick up, finding out it's the airport....and making someone upset by canceling on them.


Yeah but you need a 90% acceptance rate to get that info - that would require a massive change in my style and not worth it. I will say this, if they were to eliminate the 90% rate, my acceptance rate of 20% would probably go up dramatically as I'm sure there are some rides I leave on the table that probably were worth taking.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

TNCMinWage said:


> Yeah but you need a 90% acceptance rate to get that info - that would require a massive change in my style and not worth it. I will say this, if they were to eliminate the 90% rate, my acceptance rate of 20% would probably go up dramatically as I'm sure there are some rides I leave on the table that probably were worth taking.


I agree. I'm typically at 50% acceptance or lower also. But it would probably go UP if I didn't have to just ASSUME based on pick up locations whether or not their trip is long or short. BTW, sometimes I WANT short rides! So this whole 'cherry-picking' debate does not even compute to me.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I agree. I'm typically at 50% acceptance or lower also. But it would probably go UP if I didn't have to just ASSUME based on pick up locations whether or not their trip is long or short. BTW, sometimes I WANT short rides! So this whole 'cherry-picking' debate does not even compute to me.


I love short rides! 
Give me 10 short rides in an hour and I've made $37 minus costs plus tips. 
One airport ride with a CHANCE of a rematch is almost an hour.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> I love short rides!
> Give me 10 short rides in an hour and I've made $37 minus costs plus tips.
> One airport ride with a CHANCE of a rematch is almost an hour.


I guess its different here. Austin is a small city and spread out. So you have to drive 5 mins to pick someone up, wait 5 mins for them to get their lazy a**es in the car, and then you drive them a mile down the street, then wait 10-15 mins for another ride, and repeat. At that rate you make about $15 an hour gross wages. So the short rides aren't worth it here. I actually drive in the suburbs, where short rides are even worse than downtown (ie, drive 10 mins to pick up pax to drive them down the street). So I have to really cherry pick so as not to go broke. I'd rather take a pax to airport for $35-$40 and usually deadhead it back to home base, round trip about 60-75 mins.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

The 90% acceptance rate to qualify to see the destination is dumb really, like most said if you are already above 90% the chances are that you really don't care where the destination is. For me though since I tend to be picky and not to mention I'm a Plus driver in a area with not many Plus drivers out here, this may actually benefit me and make my acceptance go up if I knew that 15 min pickup was going a far distance. I think Lyft should just show the destination to ALL drivers when the request is over 5 mins away. If its under 5 mins to pickup then no need to show since its a short distance anyways. Remember there are times you go to a request and it may be a LONG airport run and you are tired and weren't wanting to go another few hours for a airport run, so it be nice to really know before driving all the way to pickup to find out you can't do the ride anyways.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I remember back in my early driving days I went 10 min to pick up someone then they came out just as the 5 min marker was about to expire .so when then got it they asked why I wasn't moving I said I'm going to make you wait 5 min now just so you know how drivers feel it was so akward but well worth the 1 star to get my point across lol


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> I remember back in my early driving days I went 10 min to pick up someone then they came out just as the 5 min marker was about to expire .so when then got it they asked why I wasn't moving I said I'm going to make you wait 5 min now just so you know how drivers feel it was so akward but well worth the 1 star to get my point across lol


I like it. I'm pretty sure you didn't wait 5 minutes before driving him, but even if you sat there for 30 seconds I find that impressive!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Does anyone already have this feature?
Im in Boston 90% already and still cant see ppl destinatio


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I haven't seen one on the accept screen yet, but a fellow driver of mine said when he accepted the ride that in the ride details it showed right away where the destination was. However the destination is to be on the accept screen so still waiting on that


----------

